# Independence Day



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

From our family to all of your families, have a wonderful and safe 4th of July. 

To all the Veterans past and present who served or are currently serving in our Armed Forces THANK YOU for your unselfish giving to our country. God Bless and God Speed.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------

